# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet meer ongesteld na steriliseren

## siepeltje

Ik heb mij in maart laten steriliseren en ben nog steeds niet meer ongesteld geweest.Wie kent dit.Ik heb wel 1 week in de maand gespannen borsten.Ben niet zwanger en oja ben 44 jaar. :Smile:

----------

